
The Age That Women Have Babies: How a Gap Divides America - dtien
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/08/04/upshot/up-birth-age-gap.html
======
dtien
It's not too surprising that people are generally waiting to have kids later
in life. But still a very interesting analysis of 4 decades of birth in
America and how socioeconomic and geographical factors play into it. With lots
of good data to look up based on county, age, etc.

Some quotes I found interesting:

"Lower-socioeconomic-status people might not have as many opportunity costs —
and motherhood has these benefits of emotional fulfillment, status in their
community and a path to becoming an adult."

"But if going to college and achieving an upper-middle-class lifestyle seems
unattainable, then having a family might seem like the most accessible source
of meaning to you.”

